# Παπαγάλοι > Διαμονή >  Φυσικά κλαδάκια και χόρτα

## -Vasia1997-

Χθες μαζεψα μερικα κλαδακια και χορτα απο ενα χωραφι.Μερικα κλαδια ειναι απο κουκουναρια τα αλλα δεν ξερω.Το ιδιο και το χορτα δεν ξερω απο τι μπορει να ειναι(γυρω ειχε χαμομηλια,4-5 παπαρουνες,και διαφορα αλλα φυτα που δεν τα ξερω).Αυτα κανει να τα βαλω?Στα ξυλα την κουκουναρια δεν την λεει(Ποια φυσικά κλαδιά είναι ασφαλή?).Και για τα φυτα δεν ειμαι σιγουρη εφοσον δεν ξερω απο τι αλλο ειναι.Να τους βαλω κατι απο τα δυο η να τα πεταξω επι τοπου?(δεν τους τα εχω βαλει)


Ασφαλή Ξύλα

Μηλιά
Κουμαριά
Μελιά - φλαμουριά
Λεύκα
Οξιά
Σημύδα
Καβάκι (ποικιλία λεύκας)
Σιδηρόξυλο
Φτελιά
Έλατο
Μπερκιά (κράταιγος)
Παπάγια
Αγριόπευκο
Μανόλια
Μανζανίτα (ποικιλία του Όρεγκον)
Αχλαδιά
Πεύκο (συγκαταλέγεται και το pitch pine)
Λεύκα
Σεκόγια (ποικιλία κοκκινόξυλου)
Αμπούρα
Μανγροβιά (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Ιτιά
Κέδρος
Ευκάλυπτος
Ελιά
Σφένδαμος
Μουριά
Ακακία
Ιρόκο
Δρυς
Μοπάνι (σε ενυδρειακά καταστήματα μόνο)
Αγιούς
Πλάτανος
Ασπρόξυλο



Τοξικά και μη ασφαλή ξύλα

Βερικοκιά
Κερασιά
Ροδακινιά
Δαμασκηνιά
Νεκταρινιά
Καθώς και όλα τα είδη που συγκαταλέγονται στην οικογένεια των Προύνων (διακοσμητικές δαμασκηνιές κτλ

----------

